# Why do people enjoy travelling? What's the point?



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm just going to answer the "why do people enjoy traveling part," but I'll change it to why do I love traveling because the point is that's what they want to do and I can't answer for all people that travel, only myself. If that's not your cup of tea then don't do it and every traveler has different motives.

One I like to travel to new places to discover humanity from a different lens. It shows me that my worldview might not be the same as others. I like the discovery of new ideas and theories conversing with new cultures helps in developing that ability. It also inspires me in my art and my writing. There are certain parts of cultures I probably don't prefer, like Nazis but generally, I try to be open-minded.

Also, I like the physical experiences probably because of my tiny si. Watching the sunrise at Haleakala is not to be missed, it just takes your breath away just as much as taking a biking ride down the road from the top of the summit.






Viewing this on a film doesn't do it justice like seeing it in person. It pulls at the nostalgia in my tiny Si-syndrome, something I rarely get to come out. Then it also awakens this chimerical effect to silence my extremely overthinking brain, and in one long moment peace enters.

Things don't have to be boring or lack emotional responses if they're not drug-induced views of monkeys or fast-paced physical things. Walking the grounds in the early morning as the fog drifts over the fields at Gettysburg is a heart-pounding experience especially if you're someone like me that allows your imagination to drift awake on what was so long ago. I like pausing to admire the wonder of the stonework of another city, pausing and taking pictures of everything that interests me, and inhaling in the scents of foreign spices or salty sea air. Like I said it activates something in me I'm not used to using. Being surprised by what the chef cooks up as I eat at a restaurant and getting excited over the tasting menu.

These are just some of the things I can think of off the top of my head. I also enjoy things just within the confines of my own walls in the cubby hole I call home. I like both. I like discovering the new with someone I cherish and I also like to just lay in my backyard with that same person looking up at the stars. I can easily entertain myself in any spot.

Not everyone is going to have the same thought process or benefits of travel as others do. Don't beat yourself up if you don't feel anything for travel. You know who you are and that's always good. Just don't expect others to be like you in return. We're all different, which makes for a less boring place.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

There are different types of travel lust.

Someone in the forum said culture and tradition was like an organism. I think it might have been OP.

Spending time in a different place or culture can foster a deeper understanding of the history and character of that community and place (and ecosystem).

Commercial destinations feel like superficial qualities of a person you are getting to know (what they might put on a resume or a tinder profile). If you want to know them deeper, you have to visit the places that they enjoy, etc. Not just places that are there to attract others.

It's just about learning something new to me.

As far as the psychedelics--that sounds like a tourist attraction. Popular travel destinations have these--whether it's prostitution, drugs, or other types of entertainment. It appeals to some, but I don't think Ne specifically?

But it takes time--like a month, to get a good understanding. Still, you never know what you will discover.

When I traveled through London, between airports (so like...one night and a day?), the most impressive thing I saw was a wild primrose growing in the bushes outside the airport (I slept in the bushes b/c I didn't want to sleep in the airport itself).

Not everyone's going to get impacted or excited about the same thing.

So anyway--I just think it's like an organism. You could read about an organism in a book. You could watch a documentary about it. You can watch entertainment about it.

But you're going to gain a new level of understanding if you observe it long enough in person...in a more "passive" and thorough way.

I like the unexpected things--I didn't think "oh wow I'm going to view the wild primrose in the bushes outside the airport." I didn't even know that there were primroses there. but that's what ended up being most positively impacting to me and ended up representing the character of the place...it's probably not considered London but it was somewhere near there.










(Edit: I saw a man taking a picture of a seagull on the beach this morning (tourist), and I realize the primrose story probably seems kind of silly like that. lol

But it was special to me because I've always just seen them in stores here--and I hadn't really liked them. I associated them with generic landscaping for businesses and plastic packs.

But seeing the flower wild and in its natural habitat was a beautiful surprise. 

It was like I was in its ancestral homeland. Its place of peace, which it shared with me so I could sleep safely too. Slept on its forest floor next to its roots. And it changed my perception.

And it made me wonder about the evolution of the primroses I'd always under-appreciated, and how they weren't just products in a store or in front of businesses, but they had a history and lived wild somewhere. Like an ancestral home. I find it difficult to explain the impression it made.)

But like Baja--that I remember the fish mostly. And it's a vacation, so it's an escape from things like housecleaning and checking the mail. And instead, one can find caracole shells and giant sand dollars, and huge saguaro cactus. And wonder about what the Spanish markings on rocks mean (probably "water" sometimes).

Or some islands I've visited in Croatia, where the beach was made of fossils. Or an ancient church. Or wildflowers I've never seen--or herbs that smell a little bit like artemisia californica, but aren't. Or meeting the little old man with his goats Sharpa and Lola, and learning about the ways he uses sage tea from the hills, and picking sage for him. etc. So it's like these things that I really enjoy and none of them can be planned. Sad things too, like finding a kitten on the side of the levy and nursing it with milk, and then having to leave it behind after taking care of it for a couple weeks--likely to die.

At the same time I also have had bad experiences traveling--I took a trip to San Diego last and I almost drove into Mexico because I couldn't figure out the interstates down there...some are five lanes wide, and have walls around them, so you wonder if your car broke down would you just get run over. I think some planning is necessary, especially in big cities.

So it's about gaining a deeper understanding of different cultures, ecologies, people, and places--and perhaps in Europe it's not as big of a deal since there are so many different countries in Europe, it's not as geographically isolated as the USA.

So Europeans end up meeting a lot of different people and getting exposed to neighboring cultures more than most Americans do imo. But for Americans it can be really important because we tend to be very USA-centric, and ignorant about the rest of the world and other cultures because the country is so huge--you could drive non-stop for days without reaching a border. Travel can be very enriching for US citizens imo.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

INFP here, and I've got to say I hate traveling. Way too much planning for a fuzz brain like myself, too much opportunity to get lost/stranded/ripped off/robbed, or just plain exhausted. This may just be me, but I get overstimulated easily, and boy traveling pushes that button way too hard. So I just find traveling, especially overseas, to be WAY too stressful.

Wanderlust afflicts my mind far more than my body, and I love reading about strange, novel ideas than I do actually visiting strange, novel places. Or finding some cool new band I've never heard before, though you likely won't find me traveling 1000 miles to go to a concert. Confirmed homebody here.

EDIT: Someone mentioned psychedelics. Teetotaller/straight edge here. I'm confused enough already, thanks. And I also realized that I had a chaotic, unsettled childhood with lots of moving around. Just want to stay in one place now. Story of my youth:




When I was younger I lived in Miami, Richmond, Orlando, Detroit, Washington D.C., Buffalo, Poughkeepsie and now finally the Deep South. I'm done.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

It gets too mundane to stay in one place, same ppl, same culture, same view points, same activities, same restaurants, same few different commutes to work, or to whatever, same everything. I can’t stand it, being in the same place.

For me it’s about exploring new ideas, people and discovering and connections.
Traveling keeps the child inside of me alive, wonderment, exploring, learning, asking questions, seeing new angles…_.”every since I’ve found more than 2 sides of a story, I finding much better stories.”_

now I usually don’t go to very touristy places when I’m visiting.

like when I go I’m there for the waters ( scuba diving) prefer where there is ruins, usually off the beaten path. I also love urban exploring. it’s so wonderful. I feel such a connection, like seeing the growth/process of our past, our ancestors took architecture and art to a new lvl, thru these ruins you can see the patterns, shape and our human growth as a species. It’s so amazing.

also being an American, we can be a little opinionated (just a little), and it’s forces you to be humbled. You not so bold when you’re the only one like yourself around. And the humbleness makes you STOP and listen, feel, understand….it teaches you how to get out of yourself and see different perspectives in a humble way instead of always trying to defend your beliefs. Beautiful.

I have a hard time just believing ppl and governments etc, so I like to meet ppl, the average person, from every walks of life….to make up my own mind about my spiritual growth, my values etc…I don’t value things like status ( not that I can’t admire some ppl talents but not simpl their status), I don’t like being told what is useful and what is not, who is useful or who is not….I don’t like dos and donts. I don’t like labels, I get they are unvoidable at times, ppl get too hung up on labels and forget their way….me I travel to get me to focus and be true to myself, discovery. To always get myself wondering and guessing, loving those AWE moments, no two places are the same, no two ppl are the same.

*some of my experience ( bc idk if I’m really explaining right)*
like once in S America, we were in this village during a time of a festival….and in this village half the ppl dressEd as Angel and the other half dressed as Devils. They all had whips, and they started to battle, good vs evil, and started to whipped each other, very hard too…and then at the end of the night, they all dropped their whips and hugged each each other.
my Sister asked why didn’t the angels win bc we were always taught that good always triumph evil. And our guide told us that in their ancient beliefs, that the friction between good and evil sparks life…..I love this stuff,
Its like having my mind open up and my whole inside just light up

amd I kind of had this “Aha” moments. I’m been on my own spiritual growth for awhile at this time, but surprisingly I was kinda thinking the same thing but I thought of the universe was kinda like a car battery (there is positive and negative points on a battery)…where you can have all the best parts but if the battery isn’t hooked up, nothing happens, if you only hook up the positive side, nothing happens, if you only hook up the negative side nothing happens, but if you hook up both sides then it generates everything….and it’s so amazing to have experiences like that finding out you have similar beliefs/connections, it gives me goosebumps, ( that you can come up with your own thoughts, not taught) to an ancient civilization….I loved the unknown where the answer are not labels and are not set in stone and may not even be discovered yet.

I love seeing things in a different light.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh, I forgot , yes I’ve had my time with psychedelic too


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

I process things quickly. I don't like standing around staring at something I took in in a moment. Sorry if you think I'm missing things, but even if I sit/ stand in the one place for longer I don't get anything more out of it.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Not an ne-er, and I travel very very little. A 100-mile drive is a 'trip' to me.

But with those caveats: every so often I really seem to appreciate the hard reboot full [and controlled] displacement brings to my mind. I displace easy, so see 100-mile drive, above 

I never have travelled much because I've never been a very recreational kind of person. I think of 'vacation' as being left alone and permitted to do or not do whatever I like, within my own regular life. If I did/could travel I would go in order to see concrete things. Doubt if I can explain, but its almost a kind of respect/homage thing. Just seeing the next province over and being obliged to absorb in a material way that yes, this so-different reality is real, and to people who live inside it, it's the 'real' that is true. Same with artifacts of any kind from the past.

I'm fascinated by subjective reality and so displacement scratches a truth about it that feels good to me.


----------



## PersonalityAbnormality (Jun 9, 2021)

There are people who enjoy travelling to add places where their businesses can be located for franchises as an example. Because there are people who liquidate their assets and use monetary investments by expanding their businesses to many towns, cities, or even countries. McDonald's is an example of that. People who want to gain a profit can enjoy travelling for business opportunities.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> No I'm not saying that, my point is that associating fun in travelling with such experiences seems a choice that can be true for some people but not all. I mean just cause you would objectively be affected by a drug doesn't mean it would make travelling objectively worth it, because many people don't seek out these things to begin with and it's not a desirable experience. Maybe the people who do wild things when they travel have associated travelling with these things exclusively, perhaps because they can't access them otherwise or they see it as an opportunity to escape their circumstances with fewer consequences. Also it probably has to do with status in some way, maybe it's a cool thing to do in their group or something.
> 
> But other people travel to explore and learn about the places they go to and become transformed through that as it can often offer a new experience or perspective in some way. Also, psychologically, putting yourself in a different environment can help overcome things you may not even have been aware of, simply because you have to adapt to different circumstances than what you're used to. Challenges in the environment can stimulate adaptations that renew life. Travelling is probably a way people have found to trigger such responses whether they understand it or not.


I think we got lost on an assumption I was saying if you're not Hansel from Zoolander, jumping off mopeds in your togas to frolick in a fountain after livin la bella vita surfing all day in Bali - you aren't really travelling.

By all means, wander around Prague and sit in a cafe, journal, sip a coffee, take a photograph of your chocolate torte.

I'd be inclined to do neither - but if I have to do one, I would rather do it with the person who seems to have an obvious enthusiasm about what it is they are doing.

Now that doesn't mean they have to be smoking yellow cigarillos and being all super gritty betting at a black market cock fight in jakarta.

They COULD just want to quietly wander around a place - but I have to believe there is a genuine reason for it, as opposed to just an image of what they suppose an Eat Pray Love style girl does as she seeks to find herself wandering around.

Like this INTP, she wanted to spend nine days or so in Malta.

I have no such need to go to Malta - however she's training to be an architect, she has specific, historical/aristic reasons she wishes to go to Malta - sold! Why:

Because I'm going to be taking a little holiday in her head whilst she's taking her little holiday in Malta - and we did genuinely just wander around but there are so many details and little fixations which are apparent to her that experiencing Valetta through the eyes of someone like that is genuinely a psychologically transformational experience - maybe not sufficient to change or kickstart some independent separate process - but enough to leave a film, a residue, a lens, an echo, an additional little filter somewhere which you can sort of access.

But when you're gone? It's gone.

I can't see it - I can't see independently what makes this particular alley way so charming and noteworthy, specifically to you - I can't re-render it.

*And it doesn't have to be you have to have some super niche architectural interest in brutal looking fortresses with opulent, baroque gilt-edged interiors - or you're not really travelling.*

I'm not saying that either anymore than I'm saying you have to be abseiling on mescaline.

It's just for that person who does go inter-railing around Europe or whatever, and stays at hostels, and enjoys the rootless sense of wandering, and taking photographs of their desserts - where does it put you on this spectrum?

That's what I want to know.

Because you can all see in this thread the purpose of all this travelling, people keep saying it:

Perspective.

Perspective.

Perspective.

But some people are seeking this perspective through travelling and some aren't.

What is the current perspective of the travelling types vs the non-travelling types?

What does it say about where they are now and where they want to go in terms of their sense of perspective?


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

jerica said:


> EplusP = need for new experiences. Travelling is the best way to gain them.
> IplusJ = the need to know oneself. Staying on one spot ideal.


See I do kind of want to cut it up to the point it is this simple:

However an "EplusP" is doing this to:

"Find Themselves" - right?

It's not a need for "new experiences" - it's a need to "Find Themselves".










And I can point at your head and say: "You're here." "Here you are."

And you can be here in Croatia. You can be here in Bangladesh. You can be here in Taiwan.

You're here.

Right here - see? It doesn't matter where you are you're carrying you around with you everywhere.

Supposedly - now of course, I know it's actually a little more subtle than that.

You are a different you depending on what "you" you are in the circumstances and contexts you're given. 

I know that, you know that - I change so often as I have to to suit the situation that frankly both states of mind:

A. I DON'T KNOW WHO I AM.
B. I FINALLY KNOW WHO I AM.

Seem like bullshit to me - there is no self - supposedly it takes everyone years of experiences or meditations to figure this out - I wake up and know exactly why I was dreaming the dreams I was dreaming - there is no mystery to it - I can see traces of it lingering in the past few days.

But if it is important to chart this internal landscape.

And it is only possible to do by radically and consistently altering the external one.

What is the process by which you begin to establish these internal/external landmarks? 

How do you start the cartography process? 

And you may well ask why I care so much - but you know, it's interesting to me - I like to know why people are motivated by things they don't understand - I supposed because if they don't understand them and I do I can move in anticipation of them and stop them from screwing things up without curtailing their sense of freedom...


----------



## jerica (Jun 11, 2021)

@Six 
Overthinking it.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

jerica said:


> @Six
> Overthinking it.


Or maybe you're underthinking it!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Six said:


> But some people are seeking this perspective through travelling and some aren't.
> 
> What is the current perspective of the travelling types vs the non-travelling types?
> 
> What does it say about where they are now and where they want to go in terms of their sense of perspective?


Well, that question is equivalent to asking why does anyone do things differently than me?

People can arrive at the same place through different means, or a different place through the same means.
Many here have given reasons for it, from escaping, to exploring, to relaxing.. now it's up to you to process this. No one can force understanding on anyone, it requires relating it to your own experiences and getting it past your own programming which only you could find how to do. And maybe you should be asking yourself what it is about travelling you dislike and find the answer through that. Even the way you word that last question may not be related to how they think of this at all, as your wording implies there's a design, planning, control or just knowing where one will arrive, which is likely not how it works for many. If we already know where we want our perspective to go then we are operating with the same perspective we have.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> Well, that question is equivalent to asking why does anyone do things differently than me?


It may be a subset but that isn't the same as being equivalent.



Red Panda said:


> If we already know where we want our perspective to go then we are operating with the same perspective we have.


So if you want to go to Venice you're already in Venice...?



Red Panda said:


> Many here have given reasons for it, from escaping, to exploring, to relaxing.. now it's up to you to process this.


Oh I have, I call it the Locus of Reality. x


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

> And you may well ask why I care so much - but you know, it's interesting to me - I like to know why people are motivated by things they don't understand - I supposed because if they don't understand them and I do I can move in anticipation of them and stop them from screwing things up without curtailing their sense of freedom...


I'm going to try to summarize, but I left the tldr initial response in the spoilers.

But maybe you need to narrow down the question. All the people who like to travel aren't doing it for the same motivation.

The person who wrote "Eat Pray Love" didn't seem to be screwing much of anything up. I read the book and she did it after her divorce and I see it as she was trying to connect more with herself outside of her identity as a wife. 

I mean, isn't that an obvious explanation for a conflict if one wants to "find themselves" and has to go to another country to do that? (I mean "obvious" because I can't speak for her, but it jumps out to me as a general theme of individual vs. group)

It's the separation of the individual from their own culture and community...perhaps to help build up individual identity outside of how they were identified--as a wife etc. 

Perhaps their social groups had been about that, perhaps it'd been a big part of who she was and she just wanted to get away from it for a while since her husband had what, left her for another woman if I remember right. So she took a vacation to focus on herself and do whatever she wanted without any consideration for a partner.

Perhaps it was to focus on her own enjoyment as well, because in a partnership like marriage you don't JUST do that. So since her marriage ended, she was reconnecting with that and it wasn't about bringing a guy along.

Screwing things up though--that's different. That requires more analysis of the individual imo, and maybe attachment issues or past trauma--I know people who do that as well, but I don't know if you can say it's the same impulse, though it does have to do with relationships, maybe.


* *






But traveling doesn't have to be motivated by things that they don't understand though. I don't see it that way.

It could also be understanding that you do not understand everything, and being motivated by openening yourself up to the unknown in hope that you will find inspiration there--and likely if it's the type of person who has before, and knows it seems to work for them, then they will find it again.

I see it more like creating the opportunity for insight, but acknowledging that you cannot control insight.

That is knowing themselves and what they are capable of.

I mean...you talk about being excited about things and enthusiastic. Is that something you can plan out? You go to Malta and five times a day you'll get overwhelmed with enthusiasm, and you schedule it for five o-clock or something, you'll be dripping with enthusiasm? I don't operate like that at all--I don't know what I will find impacting or what I will not. It's a crap shoot.

Perhaps it's about imagination and anticipation for me. The more excited I think I'll get, the more I imagine how wonderful it might be, the more likely I am to be disappointed when the reality of the situation doesn't measure up to my imagination.

Perhaps Judging types don't work like this--perhaps they anticipate things better or perhaps their imagination is less likely to cast shade on reality. But I don't relate to it--I do relate to needing to plan during traveling to keep out of some dangerous places. 

But just closing your eyes, pointing to a spot on a map and going there--you can't build up such strong expectations, and so perhaps you will be surprised by something unexpected there.

Perhaps this is about depression? I am sure the EatPrayLove lady was at least a tiny bit depressed her husband had left her for another woman and she had to find herself re-evaluating the trajectory of her life? So perhaps there is some element of it being like a band-aide for some--like I don't know what I want in life as I am unhappy, so why don't I just let go and see what life decides to offer when I let go of trying to control it? Or when I let go of my expectations or plans?

I don't belong to travel groups. And I am not a travel writer. When you get into the group/social aspect, then it's something different--you are talking about personal motivations and I don't want to make my post too long so I'm not going to talk about why someone would take a photo or share something, or how going in a group changes things, or coming together as a group later. 

One of my favorite activities though (more structured--figure drawing, and I haven't done it in years)--I can't guarantee that I'll be enthusiastic about it. There have been times that I do it and it's really fulfilling and makes me feel alive. There are times when I've wondered what is wrong with me--why I am having such a negative emotional response from the activity, because it's forcing me to process my own issues and work through them.

It's not something I'd invite someone to do with me, because it's something I do just for myself. I would only want someone to do it if they also are just doing it for themselves. That's who the others are in the group--I don't exactly know their personal motivations, but I have faith they are doing it for their own reasons and it has nothing to do with my being there or not. We are all just coming together for the same thing--but we all have a very personal relationship with that thing.

If I was to do something with someone else, I would choose something less personal and less passionate for me. I wouldn't invite them to even tag along for the sake of it--because people distract me and I don't want to have to consider that while I'm focusing on something else.

But you are asking a really big question and there are probably hundreds or thousands of answers for it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Is this thread about vacation or...?


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

WickerDeer said:


> The person who wrote "Eat Pray Love" didn't seem to be screwing much of anything up. I read the book and she did it after her divorce and I see it as she was trying to connect more with herself outside of her identity as a wife.


_At 34 years old, Elizabeth Gilbert was educated, had a home, a husband, and a successful career as a writer. She was, however, unhappy in her marriage and 

*initiated a divorce.*

She then embarked...

*on a rebound relationship that did not work out, *

leaving her devastated and alone. 

After finalizing her difficult divorce, she spent the next year traveling the world.[6]

She spent four months in Italy, eating and enjoying life ("Eat"). She spent three months in India, finding her spirituality ("Pray").[7] She ended the year in Bali, Indonesia, looking for "balance" of the two and fell in love with a Brazilian businessman ("Love"), whom she later married _

_*and divorc*_*ed...*










Of course it's screwing up.

What imbecile gets married and then gets divorced?

Surely when you are committing to it you're aware it's for life - you are doing it with the assumption and belief _you are in love and this is the last person you are going to be with forever and ever and ever and uhhhhhhgghgh..._

That constitutes a screw-up.

And "successful" writer? (Prior to the book?)

Did she pay for all that travelling with the proceeds of her writing or was it half of what she took from the divorce?

Which I'm imagining as is the case in 95% of cases was taken directly out of the husband's life's work?

Whilst she sat there parasitically living off it afforded the shelter and providence to be able to focus on her hobby?

*I imagine that screwed his life up too.*

She didn't see any of this coming?

She was "unhappy"?

God forbid she be "unhappy".

It may be a valuable gauge on one's own fitness and what one can cope with, but outside of that it is an extremely destructive source of information on how to guide one's conduct - and if one can't reconcile it with everything else - DON'T FUCKING ENGAGE WITH ANYONE ELSE.

She got into things thinking it would make her happy.

Found out it didn't.

So she reneged.

And fucked other people's lives up.

Utterly selfish.

And you know what other sorts of people have to keep moving?

Psychopaths.

Con artists.

People who can't stay anywhere for too long unless people figure out what selfish pieces of shit they are.

And anyone who is appealed to by that kind of thing? To me they might as well be lethally radioactive - I want nothing to do with them because they lack the faculties for any sort of greater enterprise or long term institution.

But some of these people?

They aren't categorical - they are a spectrum.

There is a spectrum of this sort of behavior in people - I want to be able to identify it, get to the roots of the contradictions which make them repeat the same mistake over and over again - so I can anticipate and inoculate it before it becomes diseased.

Otherwise it risks destroying everything I've built - why would I let someone do that to me?


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

WickerDeer said:


> I see it more like creating the opportunity for insight, but acknowledging that you cannot control insight.


I remember this lovely mathematician called Christian (he was German and super enthusiastic about everything) talking animatedly about the process by which he gets over a question he's stuck on. (And he was enthusiastic about everything).

And his attempts to provoke insight in his own mind - it was always something which involves having to do something unrelated, something else - anything - go for a walk, go surfing, go to a party.

I'm ashamed to say it took me a long time to learn this certain piece of self-knowledge - I used to just sit there and berate and beat myself (mentally-speaking) until it was done - and I often don't think that was as efficient as actually taking a step away from the process as Christian did.

He had to recognise when he was stuck and stir his mind as though it were a pot, unsure what his subconscious would release - and if that's the same thing as the traveller...






...well I fully appreciate that.

Christian however knew what the question was - and what sort of answer he was expecting.

And whilst it isn't another issue entirely to not know what the question or the answer is really in your desire to stir insight - it is something which seems a little - hopeless?

Maybe not:

"I'll know it when I see it".

But, to me, it seems an odd sort of system to be beholden to because you can't apparently estimate the amount of time it will take for you to acquire the insight - what if it takes too long? What if it comes too late for you to really actually be able to use it? Or maybe never comes inside your lifetime at all?

May be worth it, maybe not - however if your ideals are so rarefied you neither know what they are or what yardsticks they are measured by - they must be pretty damn rarefied ideals.

Possibly to the extent of being non-existent - and if you're going to get your hands dirty either way - why put your ideals so far out into untouchable they just quite literally become untouchable?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Six said:


> _At 34 years old, Elizabeth Gilbert was educated, had a home, a husband, and a successful career as a writer. She was, however, unhappy in her marriage and
> 
> *initiated a divorce.*
> 
> ...



I'm tired of hearing people complain about not wanting to marry because "what about my money?!?!?!?!" YEs--isn't marriage supposed to be something bigger than that? Something more?

If it's that important--then go marry a rich person. Or even better...go marry a rich guy. But two rich guys won't marry each other, because then both of them would be eyeing each other and trying to figure out who's going to "steal half the money" from the other via marriage. What a lovely marriage.

But I hear you saying that you are afraid of someone who chronically fucks up people's lives--their relationships (hopefully not just their money, but also talking about the other lasting effects of heartbreak which are more important to me...lost time and lost trust and esteem in other people, perhaps even worse...relationships can be abusive or people can really suffer when their partner betrays their trust.)

I don't think that wanting to write in a journal in a cafe in Prague is the best red flag to identify that. I think maybe looking at the person's history of relationships, rather than their travel or vacation history. 

Like does this person have a habit of swinging between relationships, like they are branches in a tree? Then maybe they are not really risking that much in each, because you do make an investment then you would need a little time between them, whereas perhaps if you're not risking much but the possibility of gaining, then you are not going to worry about taking any time to recover in between.

At least I don't get that--if one is risking being hurt, or they are risking emotionally, then how can they just do it over and over and over without any break? That seems like they aren't risking anything themselves then, which means they aren't interested in really giving much beyond the temporary exchange. They aren't investing anything emotionally or they would have run out for a while.

And also--why are you interested in someone? Many times, when it comes to someone like this--it's because she's very beautiful. So why don't you take a moment to think about what's inside the head and heart of a woman? Because I don't feel much sympathy for you you are putting all your eggs in a basket because oh she's so charming and entertaining and beautiful...people are about more than that.

That being said--imo, con artists can be good at seducing and manipulating people, and it's not fair to blame a victim for that any more than to blame a murder victim for accidentally allowing a serial killer to murder them or something. But con artists and psychopaths don't always leave relationships to go study meditation in India or whatever, so I don't really think that's what the book was about.

I might have been wrong about her husband cheating on her and leaving her--maybe it was someone else--I looked her up (I hope I don't get notifications about her relationships now, like I used to get notifications about Ivanka Trumps dresses and shit because of searching her once...the things I sacrifice for others...) but she is now dating a woman. So perhaps that is the solution. (jk)

But I read that chapter where she met the guy in Bali or wherever--he was an ex-patriot.

And I didn't like it or him. I think there's something gross about someone who wants to live in another country where the economy is depressed because then they can live like a king--have servants and buy whatever they want, and live in the upper echelon of society, all because the people who've lived there for generations and really belong to the community are poor.

I understand someone who's fleeing violence or poverty or seeking to learn about the culture or expand their understanding of the world or mediate on spirituality, but not some businessman from Brazil who just wants to be able to eat like a king and have whatever poor women all the time etc. which is how I imagine.

But everyone is different. I don't feel bad for him--he probably got money out of divorcing her, if it happens as you say it does--because she's the best selling author, and if he was really that rich, why would he have to go live in another country.

I knew a guy who went to Bali and he offered me to live at his property and rent some unit there, but that I would become some kind of...girlfriend, among others. I guess there were more of them there? No thanks. I never even suggested I was interested in him romantically. How many Bolenesian women gave him massages and how many American women did he need in his harem...I don't know. 

I associate people who like to go live off of the poverty of other nations with people who don't really value other people that much. He wasn't a terrible person, and I did work for him cleaning this building's windows, but I resent having someone expect to trade material wealth for sex/romance/relationships. I had more of an option, imo, than a Balinesian girl with an American man who must be more wealthy than she can imagine. Which makes me even more suspicious and irritated at how the world works and at these types of people's privilege. And he wasn't even that bad at all. Just privileged...businessman. Importer etc. 

But I think you should look more at a person's history of relationships--and consider more whether they have unconscious and unresolved attachment issues.

Traveling doesn't mean someone's always fucking something up and leaving--someone always fucking things up and leaving means that.

And these people are usually suffering somewhere, but they've learned to cope with it by depending on other people temporarily. Does someone take responsibility for their needs? I get that rich people, and rich women, tend to just take and borrow and assume that they are all good for the money, but many people don't do that--many people don't want to live for free at someone else's house.

But I would look more at a person's relationship history or whether they seem to introspect between ruined relationships, or just jump in to a new one.

Because I think you are more worried about the type of people who just keep trying to fill a need any way they can without stopping to think of the destruction they are spreading by all the discarded and failed relationships. And usually these people can only get away with this by being charming and beautiful, so maybe consider that other qualities are more valuable in a relationship partner.

Also not all travel writers have to have rich husbands--there are plenty of examples of people who might get along fine--like the husband is a travel photographer and the wife is a travel writer, and they both share the same passion for the lifestyle, and they both scrape by and do their work. There are plenty of artists, writers etc. that work hard and get by with little to do what they love. 

I would look more at attachment issues--and especially how someone deals with it. Do they avoid dealing with it, and instead try to fill that void with other people, discarding them after they find out it doesn't work? Do they jump from relationship to relationship? Maybe what they really need is a friend then, and therapy. But people don't address their issues unless they want to. Many people don't want to--I suspect that ex-patriot from Brazil who EatPrayLove lady married like that too even if he wasn't a travel writer.

And we all have issues--but how do we deal with them? Or avoid dealing with them? Are we working on avoiding a destructive pattern or embracing it? Many people don't seem to want to change.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I’m a bit confuse - from what I gathered from this others types that are not Np users don’t enjoy traveling ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Six said:


> I remember this lovely mathematician called Christian (he was German and super enthusiastic about everything) talking animatedly about the process by which he gets over a question he's stuck on. (And he was enthusiastic about everything).
> 
> And his attempts to provoke insight in his own mind - it was always something which involves having to do something unrelated, something else - anything - go for a walk, go surfing, go to a party.
> 
> ...


This sounds kind of like how I've heard Ni described.

I've asked my dreams (like my nocturnal dreams) for answers sometimes, but I've never really been good at just waiting for an answer to come...I don't really know how to do that.

Though sometimes it does just come out of nowhere, even while not understanding the question I guess. 

Maybe he was just practicing harnessing insights? Idk Is there a difference between now Ne and Ni types do it?

Sometimes I find that I get a good question--like even this thread was helpful for me, because it helped me remember how beneficial being in a new place is for me, even if that wasn't your intention.

So I suppose I am always asking what I should do and then ended up thinking I should do something. I still haven't figured out how to be around people that much though. I think I already had some social anxiety and being more isolated with the pandemic has just re-inforced avoidant behaviors even more. 

But I just find insight wherever I can...I don't relate to what Christian does though.

Also--I think Ai.tran.75 has a point--when I was thinking about the people I talked about in the other post, they aren't necessarily Ne types. I had completely gone into the subject of people who leave a trail of destruction in relationships, and that is not just Ne. 

he guy I was thinking of...the guy who lived part of the time in Bali is probably a judging type of some sort. Maybe some kind of NFJ even, but who knows--maybe not. And the other women I was thinking of may have been Se types, but idk--could also be Ne types. I've also known SFJ to leave trails of destroyed relationships. I am sure any type can. So I went off-topic there.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

WickerDeer said:


> I'm tired of hearing people complain about not wanting to marry because "what about my money?!?!?!?!" YEs--isn't marriage supposed to be something bigger than that? Something more?


And what is that something more?

I'd have said it's about duty, family units and providing a secure and loving environment for children.

Is it about love?

Maybe.

But what sort of love do you want?

You want to have that oceanic head swimming in endorphins cloud 9 rollercoaster stomach butterflies sensation the whole time?

You're not going to get it - you can't read the same book for 20 years on the trot and find it as "whatever" as you did the first, second, third or even fourth time you read it - at some point you're sick of it.

Doesn't matter.

It's not the point.

And I feel like the Eat Pray Love types are a little more prone to this - suddenly the floor falls out for them and they don't know why.

It's not a good bet - unless you can figure out what your issue is.

So what is that "bigger" thing then?

She divorced a guy for her fling, who she failed with, went on a massive journey which is apparently wholly self-gratification - hedonism and hippyism - and then the "love" she found at the end of this?

She divorced that fucking guy too!

These people don't always have a history. 

It has to start somewhere - this girl starts going nuts at 34 - 34 is not a good time to go nuts - go nuts at 70 if you like, nobody will give a damn you can say whatever you like, not at 34.

Here's my proposal:

*You come into my life and set up shop in something which has taken me 12 years to build.

So I'll give you a 12.5% equity share for each kid you have.

That means in 4 years you will have an equal stake in 16 years' worth of work - if you crack it out sequentially.

That's a 1:4 ratio - that's a pretty good deal.*


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Six said:


> So if you want to go to Venice you're already in Venice...?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have, I call it the Locus of Reality. x


And what's Locus of Reality?

Not what I meant, this was more like it: 



Six said:


> I remember this lovely mathematician called Christian (he was German and super enthusiastic about everything) talking animatedly about the process by which he gets over a question he's stuck on. (And he was enthusiastic about everything).
> 
> And his attempts to provoke insight in his own mind - *it was always something which involves having to do something unrelated, something else - anything - go for a walk, go surfing, go to a party.*
> 
> ...


It's not an all or nothing - just a method to potentially get unstuck since our bodies process information unconsciously all the time. I'm a bit surprised it's not something you do, because I think this is a common behavior of perception-lead people, regardless of N or S - trusting the process and things don't have to make sense immediately. It's usually the judging types that struggle with stopping analysis, as their attitude is that of needing to rationalize everything and information that doesn't fit is considered "accidental", or otherwise unimportant.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> And what's Locus of Reality?


You know how for nearby stars astronomers will use parallax but for distant objects they'll use Cepheid variable stars?

For a human being nothing can be truly relative - you must have some fixed points of reference just as an astronomer has to in order to measure distance.

Those fixed points are your Locus of Reality - those are the things you are using to measure something - what those yardsticks are - and what you are measuring - is I think a deeper question which is sort of each individual's telos isn't it?

A footloose wanderer is measuring themselves, doubtlessly, but they measure themselves by transferring this very stayed concept of what they are from one social fabric to another - trying to see what stays the same, see what shifts - figure out what static isomorphisms exist which are truly them.

But for me?

A. I know the "Self" is a fiction.
B. I know the closest thing I have to a stayed, static sense of self is my principles - and I can break these if I like - but then what? The only test as to what I am is not what I choose to abide by but what the world lets me get away with - and that's not me - that's the world.

And I like Westworld because it explores this illusion - and the things people chase:






Dr Ford asked the MIB "what he was hoping to find" at "the centre of the maze" (and in Julian Jaynes fashion this is that same Labryinth as was dealt with by Ariadne) - he's finally broken here - so many simulations, over and over again until:

_What were you hoping to find? To prove?_
*That no system can tell me who I Am. That I have a Fucking Choice.*
_And yet here we are... again._
*Again and again...*


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Six said:


> And what is that something more?
> 
> I'd have said it's about duty, family units and providing a secure and loving environment for children.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting proposal. You should compare it to surrogate mothers' wages and see if you can offer more, and perhaps you can get a list from the local surrogate mother agency and see if any of them want to marry you with that agreement. (JK)

Maybe friendship is a good foundation for marriage as well--I don't know. I don't know if I'm ever getting married. It seems unlikely. I did get "socially" married once--so not legally. Which I'm grateful for, because getting "socially" divorced is a lot easier than actually getting divorced, and I didn't do it for material wealth--it just makes me mad I believed it was something other than what it was. It's better that there is no illusion...and it is much better to be single than to be with the wrong person.

I also think that it's important that relationships match like life goals--so someone who has the same goals as you can travel together with you on your life path--you can stay together for longer, through the ups and downs and the giddiness and the boredom.

I have an unfortunate condition in which I stay in that romantic/excited stage for way longer than normal. But it probably doesn't last forever, and that is where the other parts of the compatibility come in (2,3).

And a friendship that has real compatibility, with a life path that is compatible, then I think that reality wouldn't be so bad.

I think it's just hard to find someone who excites in the erotic/infatuation way as well as is good as a friend and traveling partner (I mean traveling life's path--that is how I think of life--like a path you are on...sometimes trailblazing, sometimes you aren't sure where you are going, but you need to be going in the same direction), and also compatible as in going the same direction/wanting the same things out of life?

So (not in order):
1. erotic passion
2. friendship/like them/can tolerate them daily
3. direction/life path/life goals and dreams

Does that seem like it would make a successful marriage?

There are lots of women who want children--you shouldn't try to buy children from them. That will be insulting unless they are some kind of accountants who are really into percentages and money and that's what turns you on. lol


* *





I was being critical about your money proposal, but I do think it's important to consider the financial burden of children, and to account for that--it's a lot to offer up your body and decades of your life, and I don't like the idea that men might just assume they should be able to just have a slave to do that, rather than to think of the real needs of the wife and children, which include financial needs. And for the woman, it is also something that will destroy her career trajectory most times, it could destroy her body, even kill her in childbirth.

It's not a light sacrifice and it shouldn't be treated as if one is entitled to having a woman sacrifice her life like that.




I also have no idea what your proposal means because maths isn't a strength and my eyes glaze over when I read that stuff. 

I don't think the EatPrayLove lady should have married that guy at the end of the book--it's none of my business, but I didn't read the chapter and think "this is a happily ever after ending."

It sounded more like a rebound to me and maybe like she really wanted some kind of conclusion...something to say "yes, I've figured it all out! I have the answers!"

It's important not to feel too much shame for the past too--perhaps the shame of failing her last relationship caused her to embrace one that was also doomed to fail, because she wanted to stick it out even if it wasn't compatible. Maybe she should have just had a fling. Or just had a friend. I don't know. Maybe she was trying to fit a round peg in a square hole with him--and it failed as it was going to. But she just desperately clung to her dreams.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

WickerDeer said:


> I was being critical about your money proposal, but I do think it's important to consider the financial burden of children, and to account for that--it's a lot to offer up your body and decades of your life, and I don't like the idea that men might just assume they should be able to just have a slave to do that, rather than to think of the real needs of the wife and children, which include financial needs. And for the woman, it is also something that will destroy her career trajectory most times, it could destroy her body, even kill her in childbirth.
> 
> It's not a light sacrifice and it shouldn't be treated as if one is entitled to having a woman sacrifice her life like that.


It's a fundamental sacrifice and it has to be satisfactorily recompensed.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Six said:


> It's a fundamental sacrifice and it has to be satisfactorily recompensed.


I don't really agree with you that money can really recompense a sacrifice, or that sacrifices must be recompensed.

But I do think that it is reality--we depend on the material world for survival, so if you do not have what is needed materially for that, what you are trying to nurture, yourself, etc. will end up withering and dying. Birds lay eggs in nests--you can't be angry at a bird because it doesn't lay eggs on a tree branch where the eggs will roll off.

Penguins lay eggs in rocks but that's just their style. The male and female penguins also take turns watching the young and going and fishing. Life is harsh in this world and creatures must work together to carve a place for their collective survival in it.

That's my opinion and (edit: a couple) of other irrelevant observations about birds.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh, I can not resist. It is on topic and Julia Roberts was brought up in this thread about traveling. Spoiler alert for anyone that has not watched the movie. It is a good movie so- I would watch it instead of the clip. It would kind-of ruin the whole movie for you.





Go ahead and tear that movie apart as well OP/movie connoisseur _smirks_


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Oh, I can not resist. It is on topic and Julia Roberts was brought up in this thread about traveling. Spoiler alert for anyone that has not watched the movie. It is a good movie so- I would watch it instead of the clip. It would kind-of ruin the whole movie for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen that movie but I enjoyed the clip. I'll have to keep my eyes open for it. It seemed to so random that it made me laugh.


Also:

@Six 

I answered with the three things I thought might make a relationship most compatible, and so kind of rule that hopefully keep it from being destructive to anyone involved.

But about the more--like what it is for, or the benefits of bonds like that?

There are a lot of benefits of loving relationships. One study showed that women who got electric shocks (or something) experienced lower amounts of pain when they were holding the hands of a trusted male partner during it, than if they were holding someone else's hand (I think). So it shows that even physical touch in the context of a trusted romantic relationship can lower physical pain.

That is a lot, especially if you think about how it might translate to other types of pain and resiliency.

And for neurotic people, they tend to have a reduction of neurosis when they are in a relationship and having lots of sex. Neuroticism can be pretty serious--even reducing people's life spans. So possibly, having a trusted partner could keep you from dying earlier. That's kind of a benefit.

And it might seem selfish compared to motivations for having children, but what if people still did things to help others or their community, then maybe they could have a better impact, especially if the reduced neuroticism and the longer life expectancy allowed them to be more successful and helpful.

These are just a couple things I thought of, but I think there are a lot of other benefits that aren't even related to children.

And then there is also just the aspect of different personalities affecting each other--if a couple has a positive influence on each other, that could also lead to more benefits for each of them individually, or their community, or the world.

I mean, then there's the obvious stuff like having someone care for you when you are sick or caring for another--or combined resources--two heads are better than one etc. There are a lot of reasons for people to be together other than children, for those of us who aren't planning to have children too.

I mean, even if your child gets a broken leg from sports and has to go to the doctor, that doctor might be better able to fix his leg because the doctor has someone who supports him emotionally at home and who helps reduce his pain and perhaps helps him be healthier and realize solutions etc. Like a loving partner.

So there's an argument for why people who don't plan on having children still benefit. It seems weird to argue it--but lasting, trusting relationships can have an important impact on one's health and happiness, and so also what one can contribute to the world. People are social and especially for neurotic people, it seems romantic and sexual relationships can really improve their quality of life.

But I guess the "bigger" thing it's about--maybe the fundamental building block of society. A family is the next, but it still starts with two individuals coming together as a team to support each other, to care for each other as individuals, to empower each other. It will probably be individual what a personally satisfying relationship is to you.










Holding hands a way to ease pain, study finds







www.monash.edu





about neuroticism (most is negative but there's a couple articles that offer hope--I already posted these in another thread):








Do Neurotics Understand Love Better? | OZY


Despite their reputation for dwelling on the negative, people with neurotic personalities actually know a lot about love.




www.ozy.com













Sex and the Married Neurotic


There are few things in this world that I truly loathe. One of those things is the showEverybody Loves Raymond. Why, you might ask? First of all, its actually quite hard to really love Raymond.




blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

New experiences! Seeing different cultures, ideas, ways of life, and realizing more and more that there are many ways to tie a shoe.

Would I stay in a sail boat without a toilet and a 10 min drive to the nearest one in the country I live? No, that's absurd. 
Did I do that for three days while in Prague with @Pifanjr? ABSOULTELY. 

When we arrived and realized this was absolutely not the same pictures as what was advertised, Pif offered that we leave and find a hotel. I was massively against that because It was just too funny to pass up. I was already there and it was a ridiculous situation and I decided to go all in. We do still laugh about it. 

But also, I like different landscapes and just getting out. Some of my favorite vacations have been in the middle of no where and just hiking in the mountains.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

I’ve travelled a fair bit to different parts of Europe, Asia, America (Due to family parents or wife) - But I hate travelling but enjoy it a lot more depending on the people I’m with or the people I meet.

Then learned about cognitive functions and how I have Inf Se and Aux Fe might have something to do with it? I’m sure there’s other INFJs that enjoy travelling but I’m not one of them. 

Awesome place + crappy people = crappy travel experience

Crappy place + awesome people = nice travel experience

Awesome place + Awesome people = best travel experience ever!

Crappy place + Crappy people = worst travel experience ever!

I'd rather just laze at the beach by myself which Sydney/Australia has plenty.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I think a lot of people travel simply because that is what they think they should do. And they think this because that is what we are told to do by all sorts of different groups in society. I see a lot of tourists in our mountains here and a lot of them don't even look like they enjoy it. They take the pictures and post it on social media. Some people genuinely enjoy travelling but many don't and just do it for some other reason, trying to fill th void or escape something. I have travelled a bit, and yes I think I learned a bit about myself. But I have learned more about myself by doing my job and other things that need to be done in my daily life. You don't need to travel to find yourself, at least I don't think so.

And today, if you have money and are willing to spend it, you can do pretty much anything. Look at all the people on Everest now. To climb Everest now, most of the time, just means you have a lot of money and spent it and someone got you to the top. With technology and guiding companies today, all it takes is some cash and you will summit. It is not nearly as big of a feat as it once was. It's just my opiniion but I don't agree with people using all of this technology and other outside resources to achieve things that they couldn't really do without it. I don't think you really deserve it if you are heavily dependent on technology and guides, etc to do things. Its like cheating to me. But it is a really tough question to determine where is the line drawn between technology and resources that are acceptable and those that aren't. Also with so many people wanting to do it and the technology and resources that allow people to do it, these beautiful places are getting over run with people. When they are over run with people, they don't really feel like nature. "Backcountry" is a miss leading term today. A lot of times I see less people on trails in the city then I do in the so back country of the mountains.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I traveled because I love traveling- I love seeing/learning and experiencing new things , observing people from different region and trying out new food along with learning about the history behind the place I visit . Sometimes I enjoy showing love ones where I’ve traveled to before ( taking my husband to Hawaii and Seattle ) and other times it’s visiting a place that i’ve learned or read about - many times it’s short road trip with friends or family members. I enjoy traveling with others and alone . 
My intj brother is my favorite traveling companion and we used to travel together 2-3 times a year with one another . There are many reasons on why one enjoys traveling- it’s a different experience each time sometimes it’s engaging my 5 senses - sometimes learning about different cultures or experience something familiar that you didn’t expect etc etc It perplexes me when people question why one enjoys traveling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I can't speak for others. My reasons is to waste time, forget the daily life and learn things as I go.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Doing fun things with family and friends, novelty, grief or missing people or places, get rid of boredom, meet relatives (dead or alive) and see how they are or where, explore whats its like to be there, go places where you can't at home, such as to the mountains and beaches, a warm place, to go skiing, etc. Some people also move to meet new people, to get rid of bad memories or a bad reputation, to stay with loved ones and be able to physically care for and protect them, etc. Some people are also shunned where they live. Some of my great great grandparents where nomads or gypsies, if you like, and lived on boats where they traveled around from place to place, selling things they made...then those things got replaced by big companies and cruel laws against traveling, I guess, so they had to settle...


----------



## JimT (May 31, 2010)

Traveling is just Se or Ne or whatever. You don't know what you're going to find till you get there. And frequently once you get there, you find something pretty cool. But was it worth the trouble of getting out of the house and traveling there? Answer: Well, you have to fill your life one way or the other. Se/Ne is one way to do it.

I traveled the world in my youth. But as I got older it became more of a hassle. And I've pretty much seen it all and done it all. So I quit traveling in my old age. I would rather stay home and work on intellectual & book projects. Traveling is a hassle, and meanwhile there are intellectual pursuits that I neglected in my youth and that I'm exploring at home now with great enjoyment.

But I don't regret the traveling that I did in my youth. I saw and did some cool stuff, and the life experience from my travels in my youth feeds into my projects in my old age. Having "seen it all and done it all" gives me a lot of confidence about life in general and about what I want to do with my projects in my old age.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Six said:


> I have sometimes travelled with Ne strong, wanderlust types: ENFPs, INFPs and even INTPs.
> 
> I totally give my mind over to them when I do - because I know I have no chance of enjoying the situation at all on my own - my only hope is to attempt to understand why they enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Did you intentionally leave out ENTPs? I love to travel. It doesn't have to be mindblowing, just different from what I'm used to.


----------



## arneforbes111 (Jul 2, 2021)

To see different places, peoples, etc.

Why can't we enjoy the world we're in and see different stuff?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I was just remembering how fun it is when I went abroad, to go in the shop and all the groceries are different  To go to ride ponies, wisit waterparks, buying different toys with exiting smells, feeling new textures, tasting new things, learning new history, hearing new words and figure them out and mastering them, being able to stay up late, meeting new friends, finding cute hunks, explore, explore, explore!


----------



## arneforbes111 (Jul 2, 2021)

sport, movies, video games, etc. what's the point??? they're fun...duuuuh! loooll.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

It's probably because of my cognitive makeup but for me there is no better money spent than on a trip. You get to experience something completely new and it sticks in your mind for the rest of your life. I've always said that since life is short, it would just make sense to see as much of the world as possible. Who wants to be on their death bed and reminisce about 70 something years spent at home?

It's funny because me and my ENTP buddy we argue all the time over this. He thinks travelling is a pain in the ass and a complete waste of money, meanwhile he gets off on buying a new $3000 TV every year and other massive amounts on just upgrading his material needs with slight tweaks that cost him thousands every year. To me _that's_ a complete waste of money. If your TV works fine, then why change it every year?

I don't know; spending money to see what the rest of the world has to offer vs. spending money to glue yourself further on your couch. To each their own I guess...


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I love love love to travel. When I was a teenager I would think about becoming a flight attendant and all the places I would visit. As a child I collected National Geographic magazines. There are few places in the world I would not go (due to risks/war/crime). For me at least it is about unlocking something new. When I was 11 I would study my world map and decided I wanted to go to the Seychelles....not sure many 11 years do that. I love everything about traveling, I love the airport, I love the flight (yeah even the long ones). Packing, the hotel lobby, every. little. thing.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Because staying in just one area for your entire life without experiencing other places is boring.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Crowbo said:


> Because staying in just one area for your entire life without experiencing other places is boring.


Personally when given the option I picked travel over any other purchase. I will always have the memories of all my trips, totally priceless to me. Travels are filled with adventures and eye opening experiences.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Different places, different people, different sources of information, different adventures.

Traveling to discover. Variety of emotions and ideas.


----------



## Astronomy_lover (Jul 26, 2021)

_Why do people enjoy travelling? What's the point? Why this on sex and relationship ? lol _


----------

